
Hipsters Go Glamping, and RV Makers Soar - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hipsters-go-glamping-and-rv-makers-soar-1512226801
======
luckydude
If you are into this sort of thing, go to Europe and look at the VW California
or the Mercedes Marco Polo, they are like the old VW Vanagon camper on
steroids.

Unfortunately, not imported to the USA. :(

